# Audacity - Audio Editor - muffled voices



## verify (Jun 30, 2013)

Our resident VAR-meister (weightlifter) mentioned Audacity audio editor in a thread on this forum.
I tried it, but I'm inexperienced & couldn't find a way to make muffled voices clearer.

If anyone here has used it; please do me a favour.
I've uploaded a short sound-file (to practice on) see:
<A href="http://www.painting-effects.co.uk/audacity/original.mp3">original.mp3</A> or <A href="http://www.painting-effects.co.uk/audacity/original.wav">original.wav</A>

Please explain how to un-muffle the voices and, if you have time, please show me what can be achieved by tweaking either of the above sound-files.

Thanks in advance
Verify


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

When i did paranormal investigating we had limited success using audacity. The most effect thing was loud vplume, a dark room with eyes closed, and headphones listening over and over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Try playing around with the high pass and low pass filters.

Have a look at this. How to Restore Audio Quality with Sound Forge – The Digital FAQ – Media Guides & Services


----------



## verify (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys.


awake1 I tried doing what you said, but I'm worried that I'm hearing what I want/expect to hear, rather than what's really there.
If you have time; please have a listen yourself & tell me what _you_ hear.

BjornFree I've had a quick try (about 20 minutes) but I'm getting nowhere.
Should I switch to using Sound Forge? Would that do the trick do you think?

weightlifter Can you help?


Thanks again.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Can't hurt your chances, normalize the audio before trying out the filters Sound Forge has a lot of them, make a separate copy of the original. I would also seek out the help of a professional sound engineer.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

verify said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> awake1 I tried doing what you said, but I'm worried that I'm hearing what I want/expect to hear, rather than what's really there.
> ...


The solution is never tell anyone what you think you hear. Let them listen and compare. If they match up chances are that's what you heard. If not, it might just be bad audio.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

One method i used.
1). Get clear sampleof voice and find its mhz
2). Equalize that frequency up

Ive deleloped an ear for it. I get about 2x what RDMU gets and he married her.

IF you wish i do VAR work with transcripts. You would be my 4th person. Only rdmu has partially released me from confidentiality. I dont publish the details. He simply released me to indicate i have the infamous house VAR.

If not. Its an offer not acommand. I have a special email i receive mp3 s on.

Of course it must be english.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

If you wish to send. Pm. Ill send the email. That way it can be waiting.

If not. Im hard as hell to offend. I realize this stuff is sensitive.

Check rdmu thread 2 for my confidentiality and reliability.

Oh im at work atm on an itard. Typing is slow.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Keep getting pulled away.

Understand. There are MANY different methods i se depending on what is going on.

Sometimes i boost elements. Sometimes i reduce elements.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

The most effective way i've gone about it is to up the treble on a bassy recording and listen over and over again to the same small section, moving a sentence at a time. Loop it till you have a good idea what it is, and then move on to the next. 

If you listen to an entire clip over and over in large chunks you're wasting time. 

And some audio clips are just too far gone to know what's going on.

Since you asked, I PMed you what I think is on that clip.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Ugh. Not mhz. Hz of the voice.

Ill grow a brain at some point.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have used audacity but sometimes to catch what is being said it helps to slow the sound down this facility is available via windows media player. There are lots of other sound manipulating programs and apps out there but without a teacher it is a steep learning curve. A really good set of headphones is a huge plus to produce as sharp a clarity as possible.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

For this clip i used windows media player and droped the bass/upped the treble. I then repeated each sentence moving through the clip. Its REALLY poor quality though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

ON A SONY ICDPX312 I can get whispers at 40 feet. 44k bit rate.

Others not as good. At least of those ive heard.

Bit rate drastically affects how much i can manipulate the source. Usually i will do two to five affects to a clip if its difficult.

Odd truth. Whispers are much clearer and less " muddy" as i call it.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

OP

I assume the mp3 is the original?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Gonna take me a bit. Its definitely going to take several passes with differing affects. Having some success with some pitch tools, timing, and filters. It will take a good combination. 

Interesting clip. Little background noise except that chirping but it sounds like it is coming both through a wall and around a couple doorways. This would be the echo effect and the muddy sound.

Time tonight is short tho. Doable I think. I was able to reduce the reverb and I had to slow them down a bit, but there has to be a better combination than what I was able to come up with in 2 minutes. 

Understand my weekends are bad and my weekdays are generally better.

LOL did you put the var at the bottom of an aquarium?

Edit: A HAH! There is the problem. 8K bit rate. Use at least 44K bit rate. 44K is a good compromise between file size and quality.

Ill still see what I can do but in the future use 44K bit rate.


----------



## verify (Jun 30, 2013)

OMG Guys!!!

You've really surpassed yourselves!
I had only hoped that one of you would give me an idea of what filters/effects to use, or just spend a couple of minutes listening to it, just to see if you're hearing the same as me.

You Guys have spent *loads* of time on this for me.
I really appreciate it.

The clip was a small sample of a conversation between my wife & her friend (both English), from a long time ago - just to practice on.
It was recorded on an MP3 player - in trouser pocket - rolled up inside a carrier bag. It was on the stairs landing (hence the echo), with a dance-class going on in the next room.

You've given me loads of tips on what effects to play about with & I can now twiddle around with it for a few hours to see what can be done.
Many thanks - all of you.

awake1 Thank you for spending all that time on it for me. I'm hearing something totally different. I'll reply shortly with what I'm hearing.

Thanks again. You're brilliant!


----------

